# my mac collection



## laceymeow (May 23, 2005)

i figured 6 months have gone by and it's time to update my collection thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i got rid of a bit and really only gained pigments. so anyway, here it is...


























if you want to know what anything is, please don't hesitate to ask! thanks for looking.


----------



## Oonie (May 23, 2005)

Beautiful...you have the brushes that were part of the Diana Ross collection.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (May 25, 2005)

damn girl you have alot of pigments i would dye for samples of thoes haha


----------



## pleasurekitten (May 27, 2005)

mmm, pigments! they last forever! i'm so jealous.


----------



## RussianSexpot (May 29, 2005)

What's the lipstick second from the right? The bright pink one? 



mich.


Ps - We're still good on those samples when you get the jars right? I'm lemming them soooo bad  :twisted:


----------



## laceymeow (May 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RussianSexpot* 
_What's the lipstick second from the right? The bright pink one? 



mich.


Ps - We're still good on those samples when you get the jars right? I'm lemming them soooo bad  :twisted:_

 
that's pink poodle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and yes yes, the samples are still on once i get the jars


----------



## laceymeow (Nov 28, 2005)

i updated today... i forgot to mention there are a few things not pictured: printout pink brush set, 190 brush, 222 brush, 210 brush, mv2 fragrance x2, springbean l/g.


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 13, 2006)

very nice collection.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 12, 2007)

WONDERFUL COLLECTION...ur e/s look amazing


----------

